# UKC Weight Pull in Roxton, TX



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

Hi there to all. I haven't been on this board for a LONG TIME, sorry trying to get back on the boards. lol
This is a short notice for those who don't know, but
TEXAS
RED RIVER WEIGHT PULLERS
ROXTON (I) WPULL
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE
Jul 24; William Bowling (Mike Hanson backup) WPULL Rails-A Entries & Weigh in 8-9 am Pull 10 am
Jul 25; William Bowling (Mike Hanson backup) WPULL Rails-B Entries & Weigh in 8-9 am Pull 10 am
DOS $25; Jr. Handler $5; PE $20, $15 additional dog/same day/same handler received by July 20, 2010
Roxton ISD Fine Arts Building, 303 Denton St 75477 (903) 346-3213; Hwy 82 to Hwy 38 South into Roxton. Right on Sunset. Right on Denton St at school Fine Arts Building is located behind the school. RED RIVER WEIGHT PULLERS: United Kennel Club All Breed Weight Pull
Chairperson: Betty Taylor (903) 715-1530 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Marci Bowling, PO BOX 232, Roxton TX 75477 (903) 715-0022 or (903) 715-1474 [email protected]
and its INDOOR!!!
Anyone going???


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I am going to have to sit this one out, but I hope to see you guys in September!


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

Ahh man..... 
but YES YES in September..


----------

